# ECM Technika and Niche Zero



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Very pleased to finally have my set up completed with the arrival of my Niche Zero, excellent grinder and compliments the ECM Technika, Niche was bought direct and the ECM was purchased from Rinscoffee (#rinscoffee), great service and good price.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks great, really. Especially like those Niche grinders


----------



## TonyJoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi ChrisMG

How are you finding life with the Niche?

I get all my beans from Rin and have just got the ECM Mechanika Slim from him. I always single dose as I like to switch between beans almost every other shot.

Cheers

TonyB


----------

